# Please help, my cockatiel is limping and picking at his foot!



## katashatzu (Feb 18, 2011)

I had him out of his cage tonight, and he was sitting there with me just fine, then the other tiel started whistling and he flew from my shoulder to the top of my desk. It was pretty much a straight shot and it was only a couple feet away from me as I was sitting in my desk chair. I picked him back up and took him back to their cage, but now he isnt sitting on his perch right. Hes taking all his weight off one of his feet, and is nibbling at it as well. He let me pick him back up with no problems, and he just stood on my hand (unusual as Im trying to train him, and its slow going) Usually he doesnt like to sit there for very long, and this time he sat with me for a good 10 minutes, keeping most of his weight off that foot. When he flew to my desk, he didnt land on anything that should have hurt.... he just landed on the flat part of the top. What should I do.... Ugggg


----------



## jessriggy (May 7, 2011)

He may have broken a toe or a bone in his foot, but you cannot be sure it may just be muscular. I have had other birds in the past, though this is my first tiel and they are alot hardier than we give them credit. Personally if he is eating and drinking by tomorrow and just remains at a limp, then I would see how he goes. If he isnt sitting on his perch, and still looks like he is in alot of pain, id take him to the vet. I know how costly vet bills can be and if its for nothing, then you will be out of pocket.


----------



## katashatzu (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I didnt notice any bruising as of yet. He hasnt eaten or anything yet, but it is after midnight here, and well past both of our bed times. I will keep an eye on him tomorrow, he has been sitting on his perch the entire time, and has moved from perch to perch. Hopefully its not serious... I dont like to think of him in pain


----------



## jessriggy (May 7, 2011)

I know EXACTLY how you feel. I used to be the same with my horses, any sign of an ailment and id call the vet out. Especially with my bird, he's all I have with me and he's like my child so even a sniffle and I'm googling bird pneumonia


----------



## katashatzu (Feb 18, 2011)

Just thought I would say he is doing MUCH better today. Hes getting back to his normal self, and is moving all around the cage. Yay!


----------

